# problem: remove bath faucet



## rjw_mpwr (Jun 4, 2010)

hi, i am trying to remove a bath faucet. the hex nuts underneath the sink are giving me problems. it is a standard centerset faucet. the nut is rusty and small. i tried basin wrench. i cannot get it to loosen. please take a look at the attached picture. what tool do I use to loosen it? 

thanks
jw


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 4, 2010)

I would use penetrating oil on it repeatedly over the course of several days, and then use a deep socket with and extension.

















It looks like that nut is rusting.  Whenever you do ANY plumbing work, use solid brass or stainless steel fasteners to avoid problems like these.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 5, 2010)

An abrasive cut off wheel in a Dremel or Roto Zip should have it off quickly...

I don't usually have several days to wait for penetrating oil to work or not...


----------

